# Command to put the freebsd to standby



## linuxunix (Nov 23, 2010)

Anyone who know how to put the freebsd to standby through command line?
Pls Suggest.


----------



## lme@ (Nov 23, 2010)

acpiconf(8)


----------



## SirDice (Nov 23, 2010)

Use the aptly named zzz(8) command.


----------

